# Neo Forza NFP075 2 TB



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

With $220 for the 2 TB version, the Neo Forza eSports NFP075 is a well-priced SSD based on the trusty combination of the Phison E12S controller and 96-layer 3D TLC NAND from Toshiba. In our performance tests, it achieved good performance comparable to the Crucial P5, Samsung 970 EVO, HP EX950, and Kingston A2000.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 27, 2021)

That seems really solid.

The only downsides are:

It's not PCIe 4.0 - which doesn't matter because neither is anything else at this price
It has a small SLC cache - which doesn't matter because the performance when the cache runs out is still excellent
The thermal sensor is inaccurate, which doesn't matter because this drive's thermals are good anyway.
I feel like you were scraping the barrely to find something to write in the downsides column, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 27, 2021)

May I inquire about what's holding this back from being an Editor's Choice?
This seems to hit all the marks, solid performance at an excellent price point ... ? (Or is that reserved to - overpriced - cutting-edge, _enthusiast-grade_ hardware only?)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Selaya said:


> May I inquire about what's holding this back from being an Editor's Choice?
> This seems to hit all the marks, solid performance at an excellent price point ... ?


That is a great question, I thought about it for a while, it was really close. I felt like the small SLC cache and the 3-year warranty are the last missing bits, especially since they are really easy to implement. Maybe also DRAM being 512 MB on a 2 TB drive


----------



## Selaya (Aug 27, 2021)

I see.
Honestly, I don't feel like the SLC is much of an issue given that it still manages to sustain 1GBps post it. Imho it's only an issue for drives that throttle (well) below SATA speeds, which are increasingly rare these days (and/or QLC scams, but you wouldn't want to purchase those to begin with for usually multiple reasons). The amount of people for whom this performance matter you can probably count on a hand, and generally are those who are knowledgeable and will purchase something suitable for their needs accordingly.
Kinda feel the same about the DRAM; yes it is a cost-cutting measure obv but as long as it doesn't hamstring the performance (which it evidently doesn't), I'm perfectly fine with it. A sensible, price conscious product _will_ have to cut corners at _some_ point. It's all about making the worthwhile tradeoffs that don't sacrifice too much performance while keeping costs down.
And as we can see from the test results, these corners are all well-cut in the sense that they're done in such a way that the drive still performs well in most usage scenarios.

I can see your point about the warranty, but honestly I feel like 3 years is aplenty, especially considering that longer warranties usually incur higher costs which are all passed down to the customer in one way or another.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> That is a great question, I thought about it for a while, it was really close. I felt like the small SLC cache and the 3-year warranty are the last missing bits, especially since they are really easy to implement. Maybe also DRAM being 512 MB on a 2 TB drive


Yeah, other drives make use of dynamic SLC cache size which is nice to have when the drive is empty. I don't know if that's a possibility in firmware with the Phison E12, or whether it's an exclusive feature of QLC NAND.

It's still a great drive but competition is fierce in this market segment and you can't just shit out  Editor's Choice awards for every drive that isn't bad.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Selaya said:


> I see.
> Honestly, I don't feel like the SLC is much of an issue given that it still manages to sustain 1GBps post it. Imho it's only an issue for drives that throttle (well) below SATA speeds, which are increasingly rare these days (and/or QLC scams, but you wouldn't want to purchase those to begin with for usually multiple reasons). The amount of people for whom this performance matter you can probably count on a hand, and generally are those who are knowledgeable and will purchase something suitable for their needs accordingly.
> Kinda feel the same about the DRAM; yes it is a cost-cutting measure obv but as long as it doesn't hamstring the performance (which it evidently doesn't), I'm perfectly fine with it. A sensible, price conscious product _will_ have to cut corners at _some_ point. It's all about making the worthwhile tradeoffs that don't sacrifice too much performance while keeping costs down.
> And as we can see from the test results, these corners are all well-cut in the sense that they're done in such a way that the drive still performs well in most usage scenarios.
> ...


These are 100% valid points, and exactly how I wish everyone consumed my reviews: consider my conclusions as food for thought to figure out your own opinion, based on the data I present


----------



## Selaya (Aug 27, 2021)

Spotted a typo (Page 0):





> DRAM:	1x 512 *GB* DDR3L-1866
> UnilC SCB13H4G160AF-11MI


That can't be right. Should be 512 MiB.


----------



## Zareek (Aug 29, 2021)

At first, I had a little buyer's remorse. I just bought a 1TB Samsung 980 because I decided 2TB drives were too expensive in comparison to 1TB drives. Then I tried finding one of these and I could not find one listed anywhere for sale. I'm not just saying in stock, I mean for sale at all! I'm using the 980 as a gaming drive only. So I was willing to take a chance on a cheaper drive but again I didn't see the value in saving $20 to get an unknown brand or a QLC drive.

Oh, and I didn't want anything with a Realtek controller on it. I still don't trust them after the first generation SSD controllers they made.


----------

